# Least killifish



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

anyone here keep least killifish? i was researching fish to put with my betta later, and i read a tidbit about the least killifish. i read that they breed like wildfire! is there a way to tell the males apart from the females? i do not want baby fish!
any input on keeping them in a 5.5 gal tank with a betta fish?
any info would be apprechiated, as i am still researching this fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can tell them apart the same way you would most any other livebearer. They don't exactly breed like wildfire, but they don't eat their babies like guppies do. They are calm & peaceful and should get along fine with a betta. If you did get babies, you'd have no trouble selling them as they're very popular but very rarely seen in stores.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thanks. i am seriously considering getting those for my 5.5 with betta in a couple of months
i wonder how many would be a good number?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

3-4 should work. They're teeny-tiny.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah i know they are the 8th smallest fish in the world.
i read that on some kinda fish proflie web site.


----------

